# SWAT truck



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Should've taken a picture, but half way between my house and my Master's there's a used sheriff swat truck for sale. It's a '92 international diesel with 177k on it, 2wd, bulletproof windows, small ports all the way around to shoot off the angry masses. I think it would make a bad azz drain cleaning truck! Two problems, the paint is bubbling with rust in a lot of areas and the asking price is $8k. 

It would probably make quite the buzz around town, but probably gets 5mpg....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

it would be good to use in our town to go out to the drug infested neighborhoods .....scare the hell out of everybody:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lansing is wired. Almost every neighborhood has a good blocks and bad blocks. And it's block by block. When I lived there, my block was pretty good. I knew all the home owners and only two rentals, one was occupied by the owners aunt Libby, very sweet special needs lady. Every block around us was bad, go two more blocks and it's nice again. 

I was thinking of doing my original idea for a logo on the side.... the biohazard symbol with CDC over the middle and Carr Drain Cleaning circling it.

But realistically thinking about it, my room would be cut to a third of what I have now. 

If it was 4wd I'd be thinking a little harder and see if I could get it for $5k. Right now the rule is three inches plus or ice, the cube doesn't move and there's a premium for loading a machine into the power wagon. Mostly because no matter what extra you load, there's always something else you need and have to figure out how to do the job without it.


----------

